# Racing Tandem Facelift: Crescent Model 20



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2019)

Here is the Crescent rear steer Model 20 tandem I bought just before Memory Lane.  The bicycle had a lot going for it, especially the original matched Crescent pedals and racing bars.  Someone spray bombed the frame black.  I could see original paint silhouetting through the overpaint.  It seemed much of the period surface was gone but the bike still warranted time and attention to expose the original surface.

The overpaint is coming off very nicely.  Areas of the black enamel with turquoise-green striping are presenting all over the bicycle.  Where the areas of paint loss are, the exposed metal has a great patina.

I still need to find matching saddles and a few other parts.  Presumably whoever sprayed the bike black also swapped the wood rims for 26 inch drop centers.  Lady Fortuna was in my favor because they used the original rear hub and Crescent sprockets; a correct front hub is needed.  I am going to wait until I am finished removing the overpaint to determine what pair of rims to use.  I want them to compliment the overall feel of the bike with the remaining painted surface.





On the operating table:


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 6, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 7, 2019)

I am pretty much finished with the paint removal on the tandem.  Again there was heaps of loss to the original paint.  I was fortunate to save what was remaining and found bits of striping all over.  Below are images of a mock-up with the bicycle's OG bars and pedals.  The rear seat chassis and metal internal seat form also came with the bike.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 7, 2019)

More images:


----------



## Bozman (Oct 7, 2019)

Sexy Smexy!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 7, 2019)

Looking beautiful!


----------



## mike j (Oct 9, 2019)

Really nice look, a lot of contrast, great job.


----------

